# Opinions on Alumaweld



## Stlhdr (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello everyone, I would like some input about a boat that I have the opportunity to purchase. 

I live on a river in the midwest I have an opportunity to purchase and a 16' Alumaweld Guide sled. It is a 1988 hull, powered by a 2014 90/60 Yamaha jet. It has a forward, center console as well as an anchor system and a heavy duty trailer that is in really good shape. Everything on this Boat works, the engie has 124hrs on it.

I just have a question about using this boat on the river.It would seem to me that I could skim through any skinny water for this setup. I plan to use this boat year round. I only main concern is that since this boat is kind of a beast, how well it perform when the summer months, when the water gets skinny. I realize there are places in the river where I could avoid gravel but nevertheless, it's still going to present a problem from time to time, but any boat will... The engine has power tilt and trim - and it is a Yamaha... The hull itself is a 7 out of 10 shape as there are a few dents here and there but after all it is built in 1988. Overall the boat is set up right for steelhead and salmon fishing as well as smallmouth in the summer... 

But, like I said before I spend the money or even bother to take this for a ride, Can anyone tell me their experience with a AlumaWeld Sled? I cannot seem to find that much about them however I do know they were built in Portland Oregon and they do not build this particular model anymore. For reference it is an 16' Alumaweld Guide..

Frankly, I don't even know what questions I should be asking about the boat or engine if I were to look at it again and I do not know what I should be looking for as a consideration in my decision. 

If anyone can help me by giving me more information regarding this make and model of boat or specifically some of my concerns I would love it

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 8, 2019)

Is it a jet tunnel hull? That motor seems a little big for a 16' boat so that would be my biggest concern. Does it have pods on the back, that might help?


----------



## Stlhdr (Jan 9, 2019)

it does not have pods or anything. 

What would be the downfall of this engine being bigger? what might the pods help with? Keeping the transom floating?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 9, 2019)

The bigger engine weighs more so the stern would be lower in the water at idling speeds. The pods would help add buoyancy and allow it to get on plane faster without "squatting" as much on takeoff. I think the tunnel hull loses some buoyancy as well but the engine is tucked in higher meaning there might be less chance of engine damage if you hit something. A tunnel hull with pods might be the best combination. If you can get the owner to put the boat in the water, you should be able to see how much it really drafts. The forward console helps. My boat is a jet tunnel but does not have pods. I don't run super shallow so I'm not worried about it. You can see how the motor is raised up pretty high and mine is a short shaft 60/45.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 9, 2019)

If you are concerned about beaching on a gravel bed, I have done that. I wasn't paying attention like I should have been.

It wasn't the end of the world, just kill throttle as soon as you feel it happening.

It wasn't hard to push back off.

Slight damage to impeller but that goes with the hobby.

There is a skill to reading the water for shallows & snags. You will get the hang of it. It is easier for me to read the water on sunny days (wear polarized sunglasses). Also going upstream is easier.

If the boat is reasonably priced, you will be able to flip it easy if you decide it isn't for you, as jet boats are in demand in the midwest.

Good luck


----------



## handyandy (Jan 23, 2019)

Alumawelds are pretty darn good boats, alumaweld is still around and still makes good boats. Is it a tunnel hull? If you have doubts about it see if the seller will take you out for a spin in it and let you see how it does. If that engine were a 2 stroke 90/60 yam that would be good on it, the four choke is a good bit heavier. A few dents on the hull isn't a big deal if your using as a jet boat should be used a few dents is inevitable. If you search through the outboard jet page I have thread that I started where I detailed pretty well putting flotation pods on the back of my boat.


----------

